# little snitch me fait peter un cable !



## Mage-Li (27 Mai 2006)

Bjs a tous !
J'ai installé little snitch pour tester :affraid:
Il n'arrête pas de m'ouvrir des fenêtres me demandant si veux ou pas laisser la connexion sur etc...
En fait c'est avec azureus que little snitch est ultra gavant 

J'aimerais lui dire d'autoriser toutes les connexions avec le logiciel azureus, pareil avec safari etc...

Je suis donc aller dans les prefs systeme>little snitch 
Et la j'ai créé une nouvelle "autorisation" j'ai choisi l'application et j'ai laissé le reste par défaut c'est a dire avec "any"
Mais little snitch continu a m'ouvrir des fenêtres en continue :affraid: 
Il faut peut être que je mette autre chose que "any" mais quoi ? "all" ?

En plus de ça je me demande si ce logiciel est réellement good surtout après que j'ai lu ce le dernier post de ce sujet

Dernière chose parfois little snitch nous demande si l'on veut autoriser des processus qui ont un nom qui met inconnu. comment savoir si ça vient de OS X ou autre appli, ou du net ?

Merci


----------



## PA5CAL (27 Mai 2006)

Bonjour


			
				mageli a dit:
			
		

> j'ai créé une nouvelle "autorisation" j'ai choisi l'application et j'ai laissé le reste par défaut c'est a dire avec "any"
> Mais little snitch continu a m'ouvrir des fenêtres en continue


Bizarre... :mouais: Mais qu'y a-t-il d'écrit sur ces fenêtres (TCP/UDP ? serveur ? port ?). Cela correspond-t-il vraiment à un accès déjà autorisé ?



			
				mageli a dit:
			
		

> Dernière chose parfois little snitch nous demande si l'on veut autoriser des processus qui ont un nom qui met *inconnu*. comment savoir si ça vient de OS X ou autre appli, ou du net ?


C'est là que LS montre toute son utilisé, même s'il est vrai qu'un peu plus d'information au sujet des processus serait le bienvenu.

Dans ce cas, moi j'interdis l'accès, et je regarde si ça perturbe le fonctionnement du système. Jusqu'à maintenant, le fait d'interdire systématique tous les accès inconnus vers Internet ne m'a jamais posé de problème. Comme quoi...!

J'interdis également les accès au démarrage des applications, probablement pour la recherche de nouvelles versions (je vérifie moi-même la présence d'éventuelles mises-à-jour). Ça permet d'éviter un certain type de flicage par des sociétés (généralement américaines) qui peuvent tirer ainsi des renseignements notre vie privée et sur nos activités commerciales : logiciels utilisés, fréquence d'utilisation, voire plus (parce qu'on ne sait pas vraiment ce qui est transmis, finalement).

EDIT: Quant à savoir si LS est efficace à 100%, ou n'ouvre pas une porte dérobée, c'est une autre affaire. Si quelqu'un a des infos là-dessus (sm ?) j'aimerais bien en connaître les détails.


----------



## supermoquette (27 Mai 2006)

LittleSnitch laisse passer des choses oui, par exemple certaines applis contrôle le réseau pour voir si une autre copie du soft tourne illégalement et ça little ne le voit jamais !

Mais en dehors de ça il est excellent, c'est un bon investissement de mon point de vue.


----------



## Mage-Li (31 Mai 2006)

SM>> Existe t'il un logiciel plus fiable sous mac ?
En tout cas je trouve un peu nul que ce type de soft laisse passer certain type de processu. Apres bien sur des hackers peuvent contourner...

voici une petite image de la config que je fais pour inter dire ou autoriser une appli a ce connecter a internet. 
Je laisse en faite la config de base. 







Une question es qu'il y a une importance d'autoriser par ex que les ports, que les serv ou que les protocole ?
Pour les protocole qu'es que TCP et UDP ?

Merki !


----------



## PA5CAL (31 Mai 2006)

mageli a dit:
			
		

> Une question es qu'il y a une importance d'autoriser par ex que les ports, que les serv ou que les protocole ?


Oui. C'est le seul moyen qu'on ait pour déterminer exactement ce qu'on veut ou pas faire passer.



			
				mageli a dit:
			
		

> Pour les protocole qu'es que TCP et UDP ?


TCP (Transmission Control Protocol) et UDP (User Datagram Protocol) sont deux protocoles différents faits pour des usages spécifiques.

Contrairement à TCP, UDP ne fournit pas de contrôle d'erreur. UDP permet donc l'envoi de données par packets (les datagrammes) sans garantie que ces données arrivent jamais, mais avec un délai d'acheminement très court.

TCP inclut un mécanisme qui permet au récepteur de détecter les erreurs et de réclamer à l'émetteur qu'il renvoie les données qui auraient été altérées ou qui se seraient perdues pendant la transmission. Le délai d'acheminement total peut être parfois beaucoup plus long, mais on est certain d'avoir au final les données ou (au pire) l'indication d'une erreur dans la transmission.

On utilise UDP pour transmettre "en temps réel" des données qui perdent de leur importance quand le temps d'acheminement devient trop long (c'est le cas de la téléphonie ou de la vidéo), ou bien pour lesquelles on a déjà prévu, à un niveau logiciel supérieur, un mécanisme du type de celui qui existe dans TCP.


----------



## takamaka (31 Mai 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Mais en dehors de ça il est excellent, c'est un bon investissement de mon point de vue.



Peux-tu nous conseiller un tutoriel localisé FR afin de bien s'en servir ?
Enfin si cela existe bien entendu... 

Merci


----------



## naas (31 Mai 2006)

pour débuter
et ici aussi


----------



## Mage-Li (5 Juin 2006)

Merci pour ton explication PA5CAL, elle est claire est précise comme je les aime  
J'ai encore une question pour toi ! Comment savoir si pour un logiciel il faut autoriser que les ports ou que les servs etc ... ?

Merci aussi a naas pour les liens que tu nous donne. J'avais déja lue le tuto de Mac OS X Facile, mais il ne répond pas a mon prob qui est la configuration d'un logiciel pour que celui ci est accé a tout ! 
Pour le liens sur MACG c'est en eng et la je séche...


----------



## PA5CAL (6 Juin 2006)

Bonjour

(Me voici de retour après une looongue interruption de service de mon FAI. Je fais vite pour répondre, des fois que ça coupe encore une fois).


			
				mageli a dit:
			
		

> J'ai encore une question pour toi ! Comment savoir si pour un logiciel il faut autoriser que les ports ou que les servs etc ... ?


Quand un accès survient, il est indiqué sur quel port et quel serveur il est effectué. Le *serveur* indique l'*adresse du destinataire* de cet accès, alors que le *port* dénote plutôt *l'opération* qui est faite. Chaque port a en principe un usage spécifique. Le fait de bloquer un serveur interdit donc l'accès à un destinataire quelle que soit l'opération entreprise, alors que le fait de bloquer un port interdit un type d'opération tout en en autorisant d'autres sur le même serveur.

Par exemple, j'interdis tous les accès aux sites publicitaires que j'ai répertoriés, de manière à ne pas être embêté par les animations flash (gourmandes en ressources) qu'ils diffusent sur les sites que je visite. D'autre part, j'interdis à mon logiciel de transfert FTP d'accéder au port 80 (HTTP) (il le fait systématiquement à chaque lancement), qui ne peut donc utiliser que le port 21 (FTP).


----------

